

Show HN: GBrowser – Web-based tabbed browser. No installation. Just browse - gblog
http://gblog.com/gbrowser

======
gblog
Thanks for your feedback. GBrowser is to cut down on tab clutter. You can
browse a number of sites in the GBrowser tab.

------
s9ix
Not sure I see the merit to this versus simply opening up another window or
grouping tabs. Can you chime in on this?

------
gblog
You can open multiple tabs in GBrowser, thereby reducing tab clutter in your
browser.

